# The way to build reefs.



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khtzuuPqTI0


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Good god!!! Don't get caught dumping stuff like that in Florida waters. They will bury you under the jail!!!
Cool designs though.
I bet the cinder block one is sitting upside down with the wood on top.


----------



## capt mike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Reefs*

Amen to that!!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I believe that is part of an experiment involving students building artificial reefs to find out which design made the better reef for marine organisms.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I like the plastic carton pyramid. :thumbup:


----------



## boatsnapper (Jan 21, 2015)

Jesus!


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Whew, can't get away with that in Florida..


----------



## boatsnapper (Jan 21, 2015)

Fielro said:


> Whew, can't get away with that in Florida..


:thumbsup:


----------



## boatsnapper (Jan 21, 2015)

If you are interested in this topic go to Miami Science Museum when you are close to Miami. Someone donated a corals and you can observe them. They have 3 huge basins!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

I remember as a kid, watching a boat in broad daylight, pull a custom built wooden and steel miniature house with tires and crap hanging all over it on a barge through bayou texar out into the bay. 

I asked my dad why someone was dragging their playhouse behind their boat.

How times have changed.


----------

